# Penn Sargus SG6000 + 12 ft. surf rod



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Would that work for surf fishing for pompanos?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

That sounds like a good setup to me.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're going to be using a double hook rig and sticking it in a sand spike, that would be just fine. If you're gonna be walking up and down the beach tossing pomp jigs I'd go with something a little smaller.


----------

